# TSC wire



## 66Tempestcustom (Mar 28, 2018)

So I have a 66 tempest but the th400 is from a 72 Buick, that originally had tsc. I want to swap the case connector to a single prong one just for the kick down. Can I just leave the wire and terminal loose in the tranny or do I need to remove the entire solenoid?


----------

